# Bad Night for Kodi Again



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We were back at the ER at midnight last night after Kodi started acting TOTALLY wierd. He started trying to eat EVERYTHING, from shoe laces, to his toys, to his litter box. When we took everything away from him, he started going around licking the floor! He was all hunched up like he needed to poop, but he didn't, but was salivating, licking, smacking his lips and making sort of a retching noise. I took him outside to see if he wanted to potty out there, and he immediately started grabbing big mouthfuls of dead grass and mud. (there's no live grass here still) When I pulled him away from that, he started swallowing big mouthfuls of snow.

I still had some Pepcid left over from last week, so I gave him that, and just watched him for about half an hour. He got a LITTLE better, but still was clearly not himself. So it was off to the ER again. They x-rayed his chest and abdomen, thinking that he might have something caught in his esophagus (he didn't) or to look for an obstruction further down. (there wasn't anything) The good news (for him, not them) was that he was enough better than he was last week that it took 3 of them to hold him down for the x-rays. Last week, he just lay where they put him.

They told me that his behavior was typical of a dog who was nauseated, so they gave him some anti-nausea meds. They sent us home around 3:30 AM with two different prescriptions, one for Pepcid, and one for Sucralfate, with directions to give him both every 12 hours for the next 5 days. 

The poor thing, they didn't want him to have access to ANYTHING that he could try to eat if his tummy started feeling bad again, so I had to even take away his bedding. He had to sleep right on the plastic tray of his crate. I guess I shouldn't feel SO bad about that, since he sleeps on the hard floor by his own choice on a regular basis during the day. But it seems so mean, considering that he wasn't feeling well. Fortunately, the anti-nausea meds made him sleepy, and he fell asleep REALLY fast. (I'm sure it also helped that it was 3:30 in the morning!!!)

This morning I called our regular vet to talk to him about the whole situation. He said that it really sounded to him like he has esophagitis. (pretty much the same thing as severe heartburn in people) He said we could scope him to see what his esophagus looks like on the inside, but that's invasive, and can irritate the esophagus more. He suggested treating him as if that is what he has, which basically means keeping him on the Sucralfate for a month. He said that if we take him off sooner, and and his esophagus hasn't healed, we can just set things up for becoming chronic, or possibly even worsening into an ulcerative situation. 

At the end of the month, we're going to take him off and see how he does. If this was a one-time thing, no matter what caused it, it should have had time to heal by then. He said if it comes back at that point, it may be that he needs to be on the Sucralfate, but at a lower dose and less often, just like people who are prone to chronic heartburn. He did say that even if this is the case, it is very manageable. 

He also had me bring in a stool sample, just to rule out some infection that could be causing this.

Today he slept a lot this morning, but seemed to feel fine. I had a lesson set up, and figured I'd take him over anyway, and just do what he seemed up to. He was bright, happy, and wanted to work the whole time. He's conked out again now, but I'm planning on heading to bed very shortly too!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor Kodi. I hope he starts feeling better soon and you find out what's causing this.


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh No, not again! Sure hoping the meds do the trick and this is a one time thing. Feel better soon, Kodi.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Poor Kodi, he sure has been through a lot...so scary. I hope he gets to feeling better. It is so stressful when our babies are sick.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Oh Karen , I'm sorry this is all so weird. It is hard to go to the emergency. we did that with Maddie then to our vet then she was put to sleep to have a better look so three doctors to find out a final thing. I felt like the first visit was a waist of money because Maddie wiggled so bad the x ray was not good.
I hope the doctor is right, but would this be something different than the blockage or is it related? Hope you guys get a good rest tonight


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Kodi is having these problems. Hope the medicine helps and that he doesn't have to have the invasive test.
Get a good night's sleep Karen, you must be exhausted.

Get well, Kodi


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Geesh, patience is a virtue for sure.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hugs Karen and Kodi!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Poor guy! Hopefully its a one time thing..


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

POOR KODI. I HOPE YOU GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE MEDS ARE HELPING, SO MAYBE IT IS ESOPHAGITIS. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Oh Karen , I'm sorry this is all so weird. It is hard to go to the emergency. we did that with Maddie then to our vet then she was put to sleep to have a better look so three doctors to find out a final thing. I felt like the first visit was a waist of money because Maddie wiggled so bad the x ray was not good.
> I hope the doctor is right, but would this be something different than the blockage or is it related? Hope you guys get a good rest tonight


The two are probably related, even though he didn't have an impaction this time.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh no, I'm sorry you have to go through this again Karen. Especially since he seemed to be almost back to himself. Get well Kodi!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

lfung5 said:


> POOR KODI. I HOPE YOU GET TO THE BOTTOM OF THIS. IT SOUNDS LIKE THE MEDS ARE HELPING, SO MAYBE IT IS ESOPHAGITIS. GOOD LUCK!


 Okay so I looked up Esophagitis, would a Hiatal Hernia have showed up with the first xray? Ps I need to not look stuff up on the internet did this a bunch when Maddies hair was falling out. Sorry for playing Doctor I just think it has been to long.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Gee, Karen, how worrisome for you! And obviously uncomfortable for Kodi. Hope your vet is right and after a time on the meds, he will have healed and be OK. :hug:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, I hate to hear that Kodi is feeling sick again. That is so upsetting when they're not feeling well and can't tell you what's bothering them. Is this pepcid that everyone has been talking about giving to their dogs the same as the one for people? What would the dosage be? I hope we hear tomorrow that you both had a good night's sleep and Kodi is feeling better.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

The poor little guy!! Gosh, I hope he feels better soon. It sounds similar to the damge acid reflux can do. Not fun. (((hugs and healing thoughts to him)))


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh Karen, I am so sorry!!!! Poor Kodi and poor you!!! I hope you and he get some much needed rest tonight. Feel better little man!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So sorry Kodi is sick again...hope tomorrow is a MUCH better day for him (and you)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh poor you and Kodi! I hate that this is happening it is so scary not really knowing what it is. I hope this medicine helps!!!! Hugs to you both.

Kathie, Pepcid is the same as humans, only small dogs like ours would take about 1/2 of a regular pill (not the advanced). Often they give the small dog this when they are taking heavy meds., we had a large dog that was very sick and he got Prilozec and my dad had a Sheepdog who had esophagus problems and he got the same.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Gosh, I sure hope Kodi will be feeling better soon. Sending healing vibes his way!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh Karen I'm so sorry to be seeing this. I hope the medication helps and that he heals quickly. You must be exhausted. Sending hugs to you both.


----------



## Ninja (Nov 1, 2010)

Karen I am so sorry this is happening again. It's scary when we don't know the reason  
I really hope the meds work and kodi heals 100%...hugs to both you and kodi :hug:


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwwww, man, poor Kodi. I'm so sorry to hear this, I hope the meds help him feel better SOON!!!! :hug:


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

Poor guy, I hate it when they feel so bad but are not able to tell us. Hope the meds work. Linda & Sasha


----------



## Cailleach (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh boy...hope Kodi feels better soon and stops giving you, and us, scares.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Poor Kodi and Poor Karen*

Karen, how frightening. I'm afraid I'd have been in the ER myself. I'm hoping he's okay this morning and that the protocol the vet prescribes will work. Kodi must get so scared and not understand his own behavior in these instances. Please give us an update this morning.;

Shirley H.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I feel bad for both of you. Glad thing seem better now tho and hope they continue!


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Karen, I'm sorry to hear poor Kodi is still having problems. Hopefully, the meds will help him through this. It sounds like his whole digestive system is out of whack. It's good that his energy level is back. Oh, and I wouldn't feel too bad about taking away his bedding- Mindy actually always pushes her crate pad out of the way to sleep on the plastic floor- go figure!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Suzi said:


> Okay so I looked up Esophagitis, would a Hiatal Hernia have showed up with the first xray? Ps I need to not look stuff up on the internet did this a bunch when Maddies hair was falling out. Sorry for playing Doctor I just think it has been to long.


You can make yourself crazy on the net. You'd need to scope for a hiatal hernia. (personal experience here). It's an uncomfortable, invasive procedure, and the treatment would be exactly what we are doing now.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Poor Kodi. That sounds miserable. I hope he feels better real soon.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh Karen...just catching up with this thread now. I hate to hear Kodi isn't feeling well. You are so good about taking care of him. I hope you both get some rest and some peace of mind!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen, that's terrible  Poor guy,

I don't know what you are feeding him, but If it were me, I'd look at that as the possible culprit,a friend of mine had sent me an article awhile back about this and it could be some of the minerals in the food aggravating it, alot of the dog food and kibble, especially the higher end stuff has all sort of roots and mineral/vitamin sources that are from various herbs, etc. Alot of people in the homecooked yahoo group I read had issues like this that resolved after they changed their dog's diet. I'm not telling you should homecook, but if nothing else works, consider a chicken/rice/supplement diet for a few weeks to see if it resolves itself, although..Im would'nt give rice w/o probiotic right now because it tends to slow things down otherwise..

I hope you get to the bottom of this, and he starts feeling better. I've seen Gucci hunched over and hurting, she does that when she's constipated, Its been awhile though..knock on wood!

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, Just checking in to see how Kodi is feeling this morning?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kathie said:


> Karen, I hate to hear that Kodi is feeling sick again. That is so upsetting when they're not feeling well and can't tell you what's bothering them. Is this pepcid that everyone has been talking about giving to their dogs the same as the one for people? What would the dosage be? I hope we hear tomorrow that you both had a good night's sleep and Kodi is feeling better.


Yes, it's the same. When he was on it after the first episode, they had me giving him 1/2 of a 10 mg tablet daily. Now he's on that dose twice a day. I know a dog wh takes it regularly for IBS, and he gets 1/4 tablet every day or two.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShirleyH said:


> Karen, how frightening. I'm afraid I'd have been in the ER myself. I'm hoping he's okay this morning and that the protocol the vet prescribes will work. Kodi must get so scared and not understand his own behavior in these instances. Please give us an update this morning.;
> 
> Shirley H.


From watching him, what it looks like to me is that when his belly doesn't feel right, he interprets that as "really, REALLY hungry", whether he really is or not.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Karen, I agree. It's a little like the way they seem to eat grass when their stomachs aren't feeling right. I hope he is feeling better today and that the meds are working.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumper said:


> Karen, that's terrible  Poor guy,
> 
> I don't know what you are feeding him, but If it were me, I'd look at that as the possible culprit,a friend of mine had sent me an article awhile back about this and it could be some of the minerals in the food aggravating it, alot of the dog food and kibble, especially the higher end stuff has all sort of roots and mineral/vitamin sources that are from various herbs, etc. Alot of people in the homecooked yahoo group I read had issues like this that resolved after they changed their dog's diet. I'm not telling you should homecook, but if nothing else works, consider a chicken/rice/supplement diet for a few weeks to see if it resolves itself, although..Im would'nt give rice w/o probiotic right now because it tends to slow things down otherwise..
> 
> ...


Right now they don't want me to change his food, because they don't want to add more variables to the mix, when we really don't know what the problem is. Sort of one step at a time. He's been on the same food for a year without problems, so while it's certainly not out of the realm of possibility, his food isn't on the top of the suspect list either.

When he was doing the hunching thing, it was not because he was constipated. He's been passing stool regularly, and the consistency has been normal... soft and formed. I think it's like trying to eat everything... his insides were bothering him, he didn't know why and was just trying every alternative to find relief.And, yes, I'e got him on a good probiotic with enzymes so we've got that base covered.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Karen, Just checking in to see how Kodi is feeling this morning?


Thanks, Robbie, and everyone else!

He seems to be doing well again now that he's on the meds. (knock on wood) H's acting like nothing ever happened! It's kind of a production to feed him and give him his meds... He has to have the pepcid first, then soak his food, then feed him, then the other med 1 hour after he has eaten. But we're figuring it out. The good thing is that the second pill is rather large, and can't be taken with food. So I wasn't sure how I was going to handle that. They suggested dissolving it in water and squirting it into his mouth. THAT sounded like a good way to make sure he, I and the floor were coated with medicine and his stomach wasn't! But whatever the pill is made of, he likes it! I can hand it to him and he eats it. (which is funny, because he won't TOUCH the "beef flavored" heartworm pills!!!)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> You can make yourself crazy on the net. You'd need to scope for a hiatal hernia. (personal experience here). It's an uncomfortable, invasive procedure, and the treatment would be exactly what we are doing now.


 I came close to having to have a scope. I had the worst pains that took me to emergency twice and the doctors several times. It wasn't tell the second time at the emergency, the doctor was older and he said it was the anti depression medication I was on. I had been taking it for over a year and developed a reaction. I felt like I was having a hart attach. The other doctors said it was GERD I even spent a month eating a very low fat diet and almost vegetarian. It only took a day off the pills and I was better. I tried the same type about 2 years later it sure enough the pain was back. :focus:


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow! Why do these things always happen in the middle of the night! So glad to hear it's getting resolved (we hope) and that Kodi will be fine with his new meds.

I can relate to the feeding process. Rico has a new special diet (homecooked chicken, rice, veggie meatloaf) plus his supplements and eye drops. Lucy is still doing her kibble (mixed with some of the Rico meatloaf--cause she's jealous). By the time everyone is fed and ready for the day an hour has gone by. But I enjoy doing it now that it's become the routine.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Karen, so glad that Kodi is doing better and responding to the meds. Just getting them to get the meds down is always a challenge, so it's especially nice if he'll take one on his own. Hope things continue to improve . . . I know you have been so worried. (((hugs)))


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

iluvhavs said:


> Wow! Why do these things always happen in the middle of the night! So glad to hear it's getting resolved (we hope) and that Kodi will be fine with his new meds.


Thanks. I asked my own vet the same question. He just laughed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kelrobin said:


> Karen, so glad that Kodi is doing better and responding to the meds. Just getting them to get the meds down is always a challenge, so it's especially nice if he'll take one on his own. Hope things continue to improve . . . I know you have been so worried. (((hugs)))


Thanks, Kathy. THis time it was alarming while it was happening, but at least he has seemed fine since we got him home and back on the meds again. Maybe he just wasn't on them long enough before.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I am so glad that Kodi is doing better. I'm sure it was quite scary having him trying to eat everything. Veterinary medicine must be so hard to practice when your patients cannot talk. Give the cute boy a hug from Lizzie and me!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

krandall said:


> Thanks, Robbie, and everyone else!
> 
> He seems to be doing well again now that he's on the meds. (knock on wood) H's acting like nothing ever happened! It's kind of a production to feed him and give him his meds... He has to have the pepcid first, then soak his food, then feed him, then the other med 1 hour after he has eaten. But we're figuring it out. The good thing is that the second pill is rather large, and can't be taken with food. So I wasn't sure how I was going to handle that. They suggested dissolving it in water and squirting it into his mouth. THAT sounded like a good way to make sure he, I and the floor were coated with medicine and his stomach wasn't! But whatever the pill is made of, he likes it! I can hand it to him and he eats it. (which is funny, because he won't TOUCH the "beef flavored" heartworm pills!!!)


glad he is feeling better Karen.


----------



## kudo2u (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh no! Poor guy! Glad to hear he's doing better. Keep us posted...


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

I missed all this thread as I was out yesterday.So sorry for you Karen and poor Kodi.Well I know this is a little different, but one of my sons when he was about 9 years old had a very nasty stomach upset after eating a burger at a fair, well anyway it resulted in him being very unwell with extreme IBS for a year, he would swing from being starving hungry to not being able to eat a mouth full, to sever stomach cramps, which meant he lost a tremendous amount of weight and looked deathly pale, he was told to give up sports, and under went so many medical procedures.Eventually everything settled down,and basically it was just down to the initial food poisoning which resulted in throwing his whole system out of balance.Maybe Kodi just needs time to get his tummy back on track.Possibly smaller amounts of food but more frequently, so it is easier for his stomach to digest,but obviously your vet will be your best guide.Do hope everything is settled soon.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Karen, your description of what Kodi went through is so scary! I am sooooo glad he's doing better!


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

having been on a rollercoaster ride with DJango, i have learned that documenting everything is key. what his poop looked like, when he pooped, peed etc. etc. you may or may not see a pattern but i found out my djangos chlostridium was due to his canned food. i could look back at the calendar and figure out when the you know what hit the fan.

kodi will pull thru this. the meds will help a ton,especially the pepcid. i give django his pepcid at night so that it has time to coat his belly before morning. it works wonders. hope kodi is 100% soon.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Just checking in and hoping Kodi continues to do well. 

Carole, I love that photo of your little fur family in your signature!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. Clare, what happened to your son sounds very similar to what happened to Kodi... I just hope he gets over it faster than your son did!!! Fortunately, he's been doing very well on the meds. He has really seemed completely normal. <crossing fingers>


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm happy to hear that Kodi is doing better now that he's back on his meds. Sometimes these stomach things can take a while when your system gets knocked out of whack.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hope Kodi is feeling better


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Karen, I hope Kodi continues to get better. Sometimes it takes the tummy awhile to get back to normal.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

motherslittlehelper said:


> Just checking in and hoping Kodi continues to do well.
> 
> Carole, I love that photo of your little fur family in your signature!


Aww, thanks Linda. Augie is looking gorgeous!!!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

So glad Kodi is feeling better...hope he continues to heal!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Is Kodi perking up?


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Bailey my Lowchen did this..it was if he wanted to eat dry twigs, pineneedles, sticks, anything like that..it seemed he thought that would make his stomach feel better somehow. 
Have you ruled out any houseplants, outdoor plants he ight be chewing? Peace Lily is only one of the really bad ones if the pets chew on them...I know I had to throw out soo many plants/outside plants. I hope it is not something chronic, and know the vets have tested him for pancreas problems? 
Sorry to be second guessing, just worried about Kodi...I know you have all the bases covered...Hugs


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

:grouphug:Bailey my Lowchen did this..it was if he wanted to eat dry twigs, pineneedles, sticks, anything like that..it seemed he thought that would make his stomach feel better somehow. 
Have you ruled out any houseplants, outdoor plants he ight be chewing? Peace Lily is only one of the really bad ones if the pets chew on them...I know I had to throw out soo many plants/outside plants. I hope it is not something chronic, and know the vets have tested him for pancreas problems? 
Sorry to be second guessing, just worried about Kodi...I know you have all the bases covered...Hugs


----------

